
Transparency advocate group releases trove of hacked Russian documents - jackfoxy
https://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/427068-activist-transparency-group-releases-trove-of-russian-documents
======
DyslexicAtheist
see also the tweets which have the onion address and the content on archive:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19005870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19005870)

[https://archive.org/details/DarkSideOfTheKremlin](https://archive.org/details/DarkSideOfTheKremlin)

------
RobLach
You’d think this would be bigger news.

